# North Carolina 'Eastern' various car/stereo shows



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

With me and maybe one other person being the only people on the board living east of I-95 I thought I would post what is going on 'down east' for some of you other NC people.

The annual Freak Show car show at the Lenoir Co. Fairgrounds in Kinston, NC happens Oct. 15-18. The link below has more info.
DropJaw's Freak Show 9 Information Center

Then on Nov. 7 there is a smaller car show and benefit planned for some area cancer patients. I have the flier at home so right now all I can remember is the date and the city, Beulaville, NC.

Both of these shows have stereo contests based on SPL, not much in the way of SQ of what I have seen in the past.

Maybe in addition to or in place of the 10/24 DIYMA Get Together some of us can meet at one of these shows.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I went to freak show in 07... not my cup of tea... that was the last year in Wilson and I was ready to kill people. It rained pretty hard so the fairgrounds were muddy, people had no regard for others vehicles.... people went flying through the paths on golf carts spraying mud everywhere....


----------



## bandican (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely checking out the EastNC shows, a bit easier to get to, just moved here last Nov, so still learnin the area


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Tomorrow Nov. 7th Hwy 24 Beulaville NC.
Show for cancer patient assistance.


----------

